# True digital amp. Does it exists?



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi fellow Shacksters,

I'm trying to find a fully digital poweramp (not a class-D with analog input), but I does not seem to have any real luck. Especially not in my price point, which is below $4k.

Here is what I have found so far:
http://nadelectronics.com/products/masters-series/M2-Direct-Digital-Amplifier
http://www.lyngdorf.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=33

Both quite expensive and both integrated amps, but both more or less what I'm looking for (technoligy wise). They both take a standard PCM signal and converts it directly to a PWM signal, which then drive the speakers. All handled in the digital domain!


If any of you guys knows some alternatives please point me in the right direction.
DIY stuff is very welcome as well.


BG Tue


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You will struggle to find an all digital amp, as the examples you have given all accept analogue signals and convert to digital anyway, that is why you have DAC's & ADC's in these amps...


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Just because it sports a set of analog inputs does not mean that it is utilizing a DAC. An ADC for sure but that is just fine. As long as the digital inputs stay in the digital domain.

What I'm looking for is an amplifier that can handle the PCM -> PWM for me ;-)


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you looked at Pioneer's ICE receivers? Their Elite SC25 & SC27 units accept stereo PCM over S/PDIF and multichannel LPCM over HDMI. Those signals stay in the digital domain until they're output to the speakers.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

if you look at Crown I-tech amplifiers or the XTI series you may find what you are looking for; they use class-I circutry; they both (I believe) accept a digital input so there should be no conversion to analog conversion...

I have 4 Crown K-series amps (came out before I-tech amps) which are also Class-I (output stage), Class-I being a PWM signal running at 500kHz (on the K-series I am pretty sure that is the pulse-rate, not sure on the I-tech's), though I have heard both 500kHz and 1MHz before, high enough to do full-range audio...

Since the I-tech's have digital in's that looks to be what you want... Right?


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Very interesting and very very power set of amps, but way out of my pricepoint!

It seems to be a pure digital amplifier (when feeding the digital input), but then again I'm not sure. They do not state it so it is...


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Chester said:


> Since the I-tech's have digital in's that looks to be what you want... Right?


Digital input is all good, but I want more 
I'm trying to track down an amplifier with digital input and then this signal have to stay in the digtal domain...does it make sense???


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

There is no such thing as a "pure digital amplifier." You mean you want an amplifier with a DAC built into it. This is also correctly called an integrated amplifier since a DAC is a pre-amp. You are on the right track looking at integrated amps.

Why do you not want to use a standard amplifier and an external DAC? You can almost certainly achieve much higher quality sound at the same price point using separate components...


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

"Especially not in my price point, which is below $4k" ... I took this to mean your price point was less than and up to $4k 

On ebay you can find I-tech's for less than $4k so that's why I recommended them. The signal path is all digital if you use the Digital in's:
http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/amps/i-tech-livesound_jan07.pdf
In the above PDF: "As noted, I-Tech amps offer both analog and digital inputs. AES/EBU digital inputs allow direct connection to a digital console, keeping the signal path in one domain, and there’s also a digital link for looping signal to other amps." The key part here is "keeping the signal path in one domain"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dyohn said:


> There is no such thing as a "pure digital amplifier."


Agreed!, The signal must be converted to analog in the amplifier stage or how else would it power the speakers.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I realize that, however you can be digital to drive a PWM output stage 

What has always (REALLY) ******* me off was cheap headphones that said "Digital" on the side of them... Can't stand that.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

**MOD Comment** Matt - the swear filter will alter words that are not allowed to be posted so please do not try and defeat the swear filter in future please.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

ohh sorry; didn't realize that word was a swear word...


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Chester said:


> "Especially not in my price point, which is below $4k" ... I took this to mean your price point was less than and up to $4k
> 
> On ebay you can find I-tech's for less than $4k so that's why I recommended them. The signal path is all digital if you use the Digital in's:
> http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/amps/i-tech-livesound_jan07.pdf
> In the above PDF: "As noted, I-Tech amps offer both analog and digital inputs. AES/EBU digital inputs allow direct connection to a digital console, keeping the signal path in one domain, and there’s also a digital link for looping signal to other amps." The key part here is "keeping the signal path in one domain"


Was not able to find that info, so thanks 
It definetly looks like a very interesting amp!

Regarding the price, I found a I-Tech here in DK. It would set me back 40k in DKK, which more or less compares to $7750...:spend: I think that is a lot, but I did not thought about looking on ebay. That is properly a good place to find a used one for a bit less.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Used I-tech 8000 (the most powerful one) US $1,999.00 (free ship!):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Crown-I-T8000-I...ultDomain_0?hash=item53decf4e56#ht_1764wt_958

I presume you were talking about USD when you mentioned the price... where does DK stand for? (sorry)


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Chester said:


> Used I-tech 8000 (the most powerful one) US $1,999.00 (free ship!):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Crown-I-T8000-I...ultDomain_0?hash=item53decf4e56#ht_1764wt_958
> 
> I presume you were talking about USD when you mentioned the price... where does DK stand for? (sorry)


That's cheap!

Yes I was using USD.
DKK is the Danish currency. 1 USD -> 5,125 DKK. Yes it's very expensive here in Denmark.


----------

